# Yakki Mandoo



## billhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't know if I spelled this correctly.  I tried this in South Korea when I was there with the U.S. Army in 1986. 

Just outside of Osan AFB, there were street vendors and my favorite street food was Yakki Mandoo - fried turnovers filled with stuff (shrimp?, cabbage?  not sure).  I remember I used to get a big bag of them for a dollar.  Sprinkled heavily with coarse salt, they were tasty and filling - I told them to hold the salt as they were salty enough by themselves.  the bag was made out of an old Army pay record that was stapled to form a bag.  In today's OPSEC environment, I guess all the finance records are shredded.

Anyway, I would like to find the recipe.  Haven't seen it served in any Korean restaurants either.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey Billhoo! Thanx for the KFC recipe! I, like you have been searching for a recipe extensively, and (exhuastingly) with no sucsess! It's dish I loved from a "Thai" restraunt in Hollywood CA. called "Chun-Pu" It had I think rice noodles, and crab meat etc. (spicy) I haven't found anyplace, or one that's even heard of it! Frustration! I'll see if if I can find your dish! Good Luck to us! Atomic Jed!


----------



## kyles (Feb 28, 2004)

Just did some research (with hep from my hubby standing behind me shouting and I have a red wine induced hangover....) 
It's spelt Yaki-mandu and is translated as Korean eggroll, and there are lots of recipes on our beloved google for them. This one seems to be the best one:
http://www.ammas.com/u/showrecipe.cfm?recipeid=31448
Also I would feel very comfortable changing the ingredients of the fillings, beef seems to play a huge part in Korean recipes that come to the west, however with squid it would be delicious!
I love Korean food, when i was at University in Australia many of my friends were Korean and used to cook for me in exchange for English lessons! What a deal! Kim chee used to be made in huge buckets in the communal kitchen and the cleaning staff learnt not to open the cupboard, the sulphuric smell of the fermenting cabbage permeated the whole building!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Feb 28, 2004)

You go Kyles! try ingesting an 81 mg. pill of enteric coated acytylsalisylic acid, (asprin) for that red wine head-thumpin' you've got! ("Dr. A.J.'s prognosis) Kim-Chee is similar to sourkrout, (fermented cabbage) Yeah? Have you heard of "Chun- Pu"? Atomic Jed!


----------



## kyles (Feb 28, 2004)

No, not heard of Chun Pu (I'm sure it is better than it sounds!) I love Bulgoki which is the Korean barbecued beef. And my Korean friends used to eat huge chunks of dried fish with beer, that was nice. Then they'd go to the casino all dressed up and lose all their parent's money that had been sent to them for their school fees. They were naughty boys, but very good cooks!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Feb 28, 2004)

LoL Kyles! I (think) Pu, or Poo, means crab in Thailand! Not the word we are accustomed to! (a deposit in the "johnny"! Ha ha!)    Atomic Jed!


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 16, 2004)

I know this topic is long dead but I have a question. My grandpa served in the Korean War and he once described to me a popular food item that was essentially a spicy egg dish that was buried in the ground and fermented over a certain period of time. Not that I'll be trying it anytime soon, I was just curious, anyone familiar with this?


----------



## Barbara L (May 16, 2004)

Damp Charcoal,

This sounds like what you are looking for, from Ask Jeeves:

"Thousand-year eggs are a Chinese delicacy. Despite the name, they are actually only 100-day old duck eggs preserved in a mixture of charcoal and lime. They are greenish in color, and have a creamy cheese-like flavor. They are also known as century eggs, and have a strong aroma. 
They are often served with rice congee or other dishes to dilute the taste, or alone as a side dish."

 Barbara


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 17, 2004)

Thanks, Barbara!!! Any dish that must be diluted with something else MUST be powerful! WHEW!


----------



## Barbara L (May 17, 2004)

D.C.,

I think my favorite part of the description is where it says they are actually "only" 100 days old.  Like that makes it any better!  I have heard that they smell really horrible.

 Barbara


----------



## wolfie (May 19, 2004)

Here they are if you want to try them  


Thousand-Year-Old Eggs

2 cup black tea
1/3 cup salt
2 cup each ashes of pine
2 cups ashes of charcoal
1  ashes from fireplace
1 cup lime;                       see note
12 large duck eggs

NOTE: Available in garden stores and nurseries. We're talking real lime
here.

These are often called thousand-year eggs, even though the preserving
process lasts only 100 days. They may be purchased individually in Oriental
markets.
Combine tea, salt, ashes and lime. Using about 1/2 cup per egg, thickly
coat each egg completely with this clay-like mix- ture. Line a large crock
with
garden soil and carefully lay coated eggs on top. Cover with more soil
and place crock in a cool dark place. Allow to cure for 100 days. To remove
coating, scrape eggs and rinse under running water to clean thoroughly.
Crack lightly and remove shells. The white of the egg will appear a
grayish, translucent color and have a gelatinous texture. The yolk, when
sliced, will be a grayish-green color.
To serve, cut into wedges and serve with:
Sweet pickled scallions or any sweet pickled vegetable
Sauce of 2 tablespoons each vinegar, soy sauce and rice wine and 1
tablespoon minced ginger root.

The description of the whites turning grayish isn't quite accurate from
the ones I've seen. They're more a dark blackish amber color-- quite
attractive actually.
From: The Regional Cooking of China" by Margret Gin and Alfred E.
Castle, 101 Productions, San Francisco, 1975.

Yield: 12 servings

See ya,

wolfie 8)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 19, 2004)

That sounds.... not too tasty. But hey, I'll try almost anything.


----------



## Claire (Sep 4, 2004)

I know this is old, but while there is the recipe for the old eggs, there isn't one for yaki mandoo.  My take on it is:

round won ton wrappers
lb ground dark meat turkey (pork would be more authentic, but the turkey is easier)
1 clove garlic
1/2 very finely chopped onion
1/4 tsp very finely chopped ginger

place a little meat mixture in the middle of each won ton wrapper, dip finger in water and run around the edges.  Fold in half and seal, trying to push out all the air.  Deep fry if you have a fryer or want to deal with that much oil, but you can put about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of oil in a pan and fry on one side then the other.  Take your first one out and fork in half to see if done, then you'll have an idea of how long you'll need to cook it.  

These can be frozen in the raw state, assuming that you have not frozen the meat before hand.

Traditional is to serve with a dipping sauce of soy, vinegar, a bit of sugar and a generous sprinkle of dried chili flakes.  

I sometimes buy a bunch of prepared bottled sauces (tiger sauce, peanut sauce, hot mustard) for variety, and for another variety, a basket of lettuce leaves, thin slice cucumbers, green onions, and use the mandoo as the center of a wrap up.  These are NOT authentic peparations, more pan-Asian.  

The result can be deep fried, steamed, tossed into soup (I'm not sure, but I think yaki mandoo refers to the fried version, mando is the 'won ton' itself) or pan fried, potsticker style.  I sometimes add finely chopped, sauteed and drained mushrooms, cabbage.  For vegetarian friends I just use mushrooms and cabbage.  If you leave the ginger out, you can make this go into so many cuisines it isn't funny -- serve with sour cream, in any soup, with butter and sage.


----------



## joeri39 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Here is a Yaki-mandu recipe*

*You can also visit this site to get it http://www.recipezaar.com/29439. I hope it helps *

Libbie   


*Yaki-mandu (Korean eggroll) Recipe #29439 *

Great finger food for parties...always a hit. Much easier to prepare if you have a food processor. 
1 lb *ground beef* or *ground pork* 2 *yellow onions*, diced 2 cups *carrots*, diced 1/2 *green cabbage*, boiled and diced,squeeze out excess water 2 *green onions*, cut thin 1/2 cup *mushrooms*, diced 2 *eggs*, divided (one egg will be needed to seal wrapper) 1/8 cup *soy sauce* 1 pinch *salt and black pepper* 2-3 packages of small *egg roll wraps* (found near produce section) 
*80-100 eggrolls (never really counted) Change size or US/metric *

Change to:  eggrolls (never really counted) US Metric   

*1 hour 20 minutes 1 hr prep</B> *
​
ADVERTISEMENT - Remove this ad ​rnum=Math.round(Math.random() * 100000);document.write('');



Keep the ground beef in the fridge until you are done preparing the rest of the ingredients.
Mix ingredients in large bowl (it's best to use your hands like preparing a meatloaf).
Scoop some of the mixture into a smaller bowl and keep the rest in the fridge until you are ready for it (wrapping is time consuming and you don't want the meat to be out any longer than it needs to be).
Mix a raw egg in a small bowl or cup, or use a small bowl of water.
Place a "sheet" of the eggroll wrap on work surface in front of you then spoon a teaspoonful of meat mixture into the center of the wrapper, dip finger into egg to spread it onto two adjoining edges of the wrapper and fold in half diagonally to seal it (will look like triangle).
Press edges together and gently hold eggroll in hand and carefully squeeze out excess air as you are sealing.
Deep fry until golden brown (for healthier method, steam/pan fry with less oil).
Dipping sauce: Mix 1/4C soy sauce, 1 t red pepper and 1 t sesame seed.


----------



## billhoo (May 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Damp Charcoal,
> 
> This sounds like what you are looking for, from Ask Jeeves:
> 
> ...


 
Actually, I like them just fine, served on toast.  The chemistry of the egg is heavily alkaline, so it changes the balance of your mouth which is normally acid.

After eating one, sweet things will taste bitter for a while (ie. milk).  tinse out with water to clear the palate a bit.


----------

